# Memes... or Gamers. Internet nerds in general.



## BredliFreak (Jan 19, 2016)

Any of you herpers meme lovers? Or Gamers

Post a meme or game that you like! OR Multiple

To start:

I like playing Terraria, TF2 and Geometry Dash.

2 Memes:

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)








Dun Duh Duh DUHHH!!!! Dun Duh duh DUHHHH!!!!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 22, 2016)

^ this pic applies to all genders,lol only one i could find..

- - - Updated - - -

I copped the new edition of call of duty black Ops


----------



## Herpo (Jan 22, 2016)

That's gold [MENTION=30273]Shotta[/MENTION].

Here are mine - 






And I play Assassins Creed Rogue & Black Flag.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 24, 2016)

I actually don't understand most of these memes, although I consider myself an enthusiastic gamer. More of a gamer than my friends anyway.  Pokemon and the Legend of Zelda being an all time favourite for me. Just discovered Dragon Age this year and rather enjoyed it. Was recently playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate and I rather enjoyed that, although I didn't think much of the earlier games. Now I'm on to Fallout 4 and it's probably the furthest I've ever been in a Bethesda game as I usually lost interest.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 24, 2016)

Don't you love LoZ? It's magic, but I only have 2 of the zelda games. Anyways today I'm getting Undertale on steam!!! Yay, thanks Lord Gaben!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 27, 2016)

Indeed, in my books the Legend of Zelda has had some of the best games of all time. Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Twilight Princess are my favourites. I've played most of them, but not all. I didn't think much of Skyward Sword even though most people I find thought it was one of the best. I probably would have liked it more if that Fi wasn't so darn annoying! She was 100 times worse than Navi ever was! :facepalm: At least Navi would tell you somewhat useful things whereas Fi . . . 

Well, I'll let this video explain.

Warning: Video may contain violence and adult themes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQd_PeOf2R0


----------



## imalizardbro (Jan 28, 2016)

/v/


----------



## Ironmind91 (Jan 29, 2016)

For me, nothing has come close to A Link To The Past. Might be a little bit of childhood bias though haha.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 29, 2016)

A link to the past was great... I don't like the remake they made last year/ the year before... 

I have twilight princess (which I suck at) and Skyward sword. I always thought Fi was the helpful one but yet again I haven't played Ocarina of time. They are both exceptionally annoying.

Skyward sword is the other Zelda game I have and it is decent, but I wouldn't call it a masterpiece. I'm at the second last boss and I've been stuck there ever since.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey on a side note everyone, anyone else enjoying Rainbow 6 Siege? I'm loving it.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 29, 2016)

Ironmind91 said:


> Hey on a side note everyone, anyone else enjoying Rainbow 6 Siege? I'm loving it.


One of my friends got an invite to try the beta of The Division for free! So jealous!

I myself am almost finished Rogue. I never liked Assassins Creed until I played Black Flag, now I can't get enough!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 29, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> A link to the past was great... I don't like the remake they made last year/ the year before...
> 
> I have twilight princess (which I suck at) and Skyward sword. I always thought Fi was the helpful one but yet again I haven't played Ocarina of time. They are both exceptionally annoying.
> 
> Skyward sword is the other Zelda game I have and it is decent, but I wouldn't call it a masterpiece. I'm at the second last boss and I've been stuck there ever since.



I enjoyed A Link Between Worlds. The first Zelda game when I actually got all the Heart Pieces, so was pretty proud of myself. 

I highly recommend Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess. A while back I was doing Master Quest for Ocarina of Time and that was quite fun, it's great that the puzzles were different and more difficult. My sister was having a lot of trouble with it but I was eating it up. 

What's the boss you're stuck on? I haven't played Skyward Sword since I finished it years ago as I didn't enjoy it enough to redo it. 

Herpo, I heard Black Flag was good. Have you tried Syndicate? That was a blast, just loved driving around in the carriages, even though I was terrible at driving it. I would just crash into everything and then the police would chase me. I also don't know mow many times I accidentally blew myself up with dynamite. The Frye Twins were pretty cool, but their portrayed personalities had quite a few contradictions which baffled me.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 30, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> I enjoyed A Link Between Worlds. The first Zelda game when I actually got all the Heart Pieces, so was pretty proud of myself.
> 
> I highly recommend Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess. A while back I was doing Master Quest for Ocarina of Time and that was quite fun, it's great that the puzzles were different and more difficult. My sister was having a lot of trouble with it but I was eating it up.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm embarrassed to say I'm still on last gen. But I'v tried it at my friends house, and I loved it. If they can keep up this streak, the next one will be great (meant to be set in Egypt apparently), but all's good unless they end up with AC III 2.0.

And Bredli, isn't that boss Girahim?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 30, 2016)

Yeah it's Girahims 3rd form lol it's kinda difficult to say the least.

I have a friend who has majoras mask (original) and next time I hang out with him hopefully I can play it, majoras mask was one of the best IMO.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 30, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> A link to the past was great... I don't like the remake they made last year/ the year before...
> 
> I have twilight princess (which I suck at) and Skyward sword. I always thought Fi was the helpful one but yet again I haven't played Ocarina of time. They are both exceptionally annoying.
> 
> Skyward sword is the other Zelda game I have and it is decent, but I wouldn't call it a masterpiece. I'm at the second last boss and I've been stuck there ever since.



YOu haven't Played Ocarina of Time???!!! BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 31, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Yeah, I'm embarrassed to say I'm still on last gen. But I'v tried it at my friends house, and I loved it. If they can keep up this streak, the next one will be great (meant to be set in Egypt apparently), but all's good unless they end up with AC III 2.0.



Nothing wrong with playing on last gen! Heck, I still go back and play on the old Nintendo 64 and Super Nintendo! 

Egypt sounds like an interesting place! Maybe one of the reasons why I liked Syndicate is because I love the Victorian era.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll like whatever they pull out as long as it isn't, as I already said, another ac 3 and it doesn't get to futuristic. I'd hate them if they eventually added assault rifles and stuff.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm sorry [MENTION=30273]Shotta[/MENTION] please forgive me. I feel so bad as a zelda fan to have not played OoT. I've got a friend who has a few old games and consoles (he's a collector, I believe he has an SNES!) who also loves to make his own games. 

On a side note, has anyone here played undertale? It's great!


----------



## Shotta (Feb 1, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> I'm sorry @Shotta please forgive me. I feel so bad as a zelda fan to have not played OoT. I've got a friend who has a few old games and consoles (he's a collector, I believe he has an SNES!) who also loves to make his own games.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone here played undertale? It's great!



You can always play an emulator(which allows you to play snes,n64,sega etc. unless your like me and still have the collection as a kid lol.


----------

